# Info par produktiem >  Jautājums par lodāmuriem

## malacis

Meklēju labu lodāmuru. Tā kā esmu lietojis Welleru un patika, tad arī nākošo "upgrādi" meklēju šajā virzienā.

Acīs iekrita šie divi:

WSD 81
http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=82-280-33

un WSL
http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=82-206-00

Cik saprotu bāzes stacija abiem ir vienāda, atšķiras tikai lodāmurs.
Jautājums ir, ar ko tad tie īsti atšķiras? Datu lapas izlasīju, bet tā arī skaidrībā netiku   ::

----------


## Vinchi

Atšķirība ir praktiski tikai kāds gals.
Savādāku atšķirību arī neredzu.

WSL81 ir uz vietas veikalā.

http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=612-134

http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=612-113

----------

